

The new EU VAT rules are bad for business - jdint
http://bruun.co/2014/12/12/the-new-eu-vat-rules-are-bad-for-business

======
weddpros
The best example of bureaucratic nonsense ever...

Is it supposed to benefit someone ? no.

Is it supposed to be a pita of everyone ? yes.

Let's do it!

